# Solved: Black Screen comes and goes.



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI guys .

My systems specs W7 Ultimate 64 bit. service Pack 1
I.B. Firefox 5.0
Nvidia 560 GeForce Ti 1250 GB (driver 280.26 & PhysX_9.11.0621)
Intel i7 2600K 3.40GHz.
8.00 GB mem.ram
Monitor SyncMaster Samsung 23 " 2343BW.
P.U. OC 1250 Wtts.
Gygabyte mobo GA-P67A-UD4-B3 

And beforehand thanks for help and pointing me in the right direction and pls. forgive my ignorance about this.

My trouble is that when I'm browsing the Internet... suddenly my screen goes Black ! no cursor and no sound ... but the system Don't shuts down !
The computer still's on and then for a bout 3 to 5 seconds the desktop returns 

This just happens when I'm using the Internet Firefox, not with Autocad, Photoshop or my Games.

I have set that the monitor to not to go to sleep and save power for after an Hour. if it's idle ....and when I'm browsing I'm constantly moving the mouse so there's no reason to have a screen like that in that sense .

What other think could be the cause this behavior  

Thansk for help
Toti


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

it seems to me problem of microsoft, it took me a week before i could install adobe flashplayer on my firefox on my genuine windows7,
i feel like microsoft comes with strong policy, not to use others vedor product like firefox, firefox is vulnerable because it is what through which you connect to the world.. if its not the problem with internet explorer then its a strong case with microsoft, u might even give a try to reinstall firefox to assure it.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI 
khatikbbdn72 !
Guess you are right in that sense.

But... I did already Tried uninstalling and reinstalling Firefox .....
But, The only thing was when I was uninstalling Firefox, a window poped out and asked me if I wanted to uninstall the personal layouts and cookies ,logins, add-ons... etc... and I choose.... No.

So when reinstalling Firefox 5.0 I didn't loose my preferences and plug ins...and Maybe that was not so good idea ..maybe I should it said ....Yes... and start fresh.

The monitor still it's doing it again....and it doesn't have a pattern time.... it's just sometimes ..like out of the blue....Bang BSOD !! But as it comes it goes by itself..... the System don't shuts down, it's ON during and after the BSOD but monitor goes BLACK.  ?

So maybe I would try Start all fresh again with the uninstaller and save my Bookmarks and try test again .

At least seems that is not the hardware..... it looks more like a Bug in Firefox ...never had it before. "strange"


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

if you are viewing the world of internet through other browser in normal way, and doing other opeartion like games and softwares(which you mentioned in your previous post) then harware problem is absolutely out of question...
why don't you a give a try with other browser like google corme,opera, and even internet explorer(works good on windows machiene).

as far as firefox is concerned, it might be the case of add-ons, and plugin, you may give several hit and try by installing and un-installing them to clearly figure out the bug.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Im on it gonna give it a shot at uninstalling fresh and then try a new browser....mmmm which one u think could be a good candidate instead of Firefox?


----------



## khatikbbdn72 (Apr 19, 2010)

on windows, its always internet explorer.. but google chrome has always been nice to me.. gud luck


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI !

And thanks for reply 

I found the culprit of the Black screen in my browser and the fix as well .

I have to Open Firefox and Go into :
Tools / Options / Advance / General Tab and under Browsing Unchecked the box that says :
Use hardware acceleration when available.

That fix the black screen when browsing !!

Now using Firefox 6 and all ok ...still have unchecked the Box until they fix this.

Hope this help another person with the same trouble as me.

Toti.


----------

